# MIL - Millennium Services Group



## System (6 November 2015)

From its New South Wales origin in 2003, the Millennium business now operates across the eastern and southern seaboards of Australia and recently started providing services to clients in New Zealand. Millennium and its subsidiaries (the Millennium Group) provide integrated services including cleaning, security, concierge and maintenance.

It is anticipated that MIL will list on the ASX during November 2015.

http://www.millenniumsg.com


----------



## The Triangle (4 January 2022)

Millennium, another IPO dog from late 2015.   Pretty much a ski slope all the way down to 2019, when it was saddled with debt, but then what happened?  Covid to the rescue!  Money straight from my tax dollars to some lenders who would of otherwise probably been f-ed.   God forbid my tax dollars go to those who need it or infrastructure or services. 

Last quarterly Millennium had negative $4.4 million in operating cashflows and only had a few million in the bank, so will probably be back in debt again by the half year.  CEO and Chairman both left the company last year.  Not sure what their plan is to turn things around.  Cleaning is pretty straight forward and I doubt they'll find a swing of 4.4 million.    They have the EX BOQ and CCV boss so I see the old capital raisings/acquisition trick on the horizon.


----------

